# Hold on to your hats folks!



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The New Lincoln Center is about to be unveiled

https://hyperallergic.com/638034/lincoln-center-mimi-lien-green-lawn-new-york-city/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonderful idea. Many of the architectural atrocities of the late 20th century need similar correction. There are too many concrete deserts.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

It looks very incongruous with all that grass! Isn’t it weird?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

It must be artificial grass how on earth could you mow up the steep sides.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Dan Ante said:


> It must be artificial grass how on earth could you mow up the steep sides.


It is. There is something uniquely 21st century about wanting to engage with nature and, as a solution, laying down artificial turf everywhere.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

As a germophobic I keep picturing people eating and drinking and leaving all kinds of trash on this "hallowed soil".
And what happens when it rains and is dark and one has to slog and maybe slip on the wet astroturf?
I am opposed with making this venue into a park. And how do they cope with it if a child (or even adult) has an accident or needs to use the bathroom?
It's actually a fine idea for a creative outdoor pleasure area but somehow serious musical endeavors seem at odds with it.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

Having grown up as a New Yorker and going to school fairly close to Lincoln Center for years, I think this idea is kind of weird. For one thing, Central Park and other parks are fairly close to Lincoln Center and in my opinion would do a better job in scratching off my itch to have a picnic or play ball. Secondly, Lincoln Center already had a small lawn on the roof of one of the newer cafes/restaurants that has been accessible to the public for quite some time now. This idea seems like an expansion of that idea and concept.

Maybe in person it would look better, but my first impression is that this is a strange idea with the goal of increasing foot traffic for Lincoln Center.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

As the father of a set designer, I have great respect for the profession, but I somehow think that misses the mark on a number of levels. (That said, one of the funniest things I ever saw was the first time I saw the Lincoln Center fountain scene in The Producers.)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

This just looks like an interesting installation for the summer and it will all depend on how it looks in the flesh.

Were it to be a permanent feature, I might feel differently.

N.


----------

